# Best Knife Show(s) for Kitchen Knives?



## mr drinky

Btw, I like having a separate sub-forum for the knife-get-togethers and shows. Good job forum masters.

With that said, if I were to plan for one or maybe two knife shows (in the US or Canada) to go to that would have a good gathering of kitchen knife makers, which would those be? Someone said the Atlanta show was worth it, and I know Delbert was talking about the Badger show.

It helps to have lead time to plan for these things.

k.


----------



## oivind_dahle

I think this is the place to be


----------



## Dave Martell

Murray Carter & Stephan Fowler go to Blade (probably Michael Rader too), Takeda goes to NYCKS (and some others), Watanabe seems to be hit or miss for a few in the US, and Delbert Ealy does the Badger show in WI. You might find a US maker that sells kitchen knife shaped objects sometimes at these shows too but that's about it, very slim pickins for kitchen knives


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> Btw, I like having a separate sub-forum for the knife-get-togethers and shows. Good job forum masters.




It's all Jim, he's the brains behind it all!


----------



## l r harner

you mean other then the ECG  
blade is about it tho 
i only do about 3 shows a year ( do i count the ECG as a show?) i have been to the easton show a few times and the MD knife show


----------



## oivind_dahle

I think Burke also go to Blade. 
Devin went to AG Russels knife event last year: http://www.knifeevent.com/

I know 

Carter
Burke 
Devin
Pierre
+ some of the japanese knifemakers are attending NKKE in september this year.


----------



## Bill T

The NCCA 2 day show in Mystic,Conn has a few guys who are serious about Kitchen knives . It's usually at the end of April . Butch this is a show you should look into . It's always a good time , and not too far from you .​


----------



## mr drinky

NKKE? Sorry, I am bad with acronyms.

k.


----------



## oivind_dahle

mr drinky said:


> NKKE? Sorry, I am bad with acronyms.
> 
> k.


 
Norwegian Kitchen Knife Event

You should come


----------



## mr drinky

I have family in Fetsund, maybe I should.

k.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Would be awesome! 
Ill wine and dine you


----------



## Michael Rader

I'm not going to Blade. You guys are keeping me so busy, I can't take the week off  

Thanks for that, BTW, I hate traveling to Atlanta with all my stuff. 
-M


----------



## Noodle Soup

Blade has the most kitchen knife makers and sellers simply because it is the largest show by a wide margin. None of the knife shows really focus on kitchen cutlery and it tends to be kind of hit and miss for which makers will be at them. Takeda is normally at Blade too. 

The Oregon Knife Collectors show can be good some years and less others but it is the second largest knife show in the world. 500 tables.


----------



## David Broadwell

I also recommend the Blade Show. I think it's just been in the last few years that any of us makers are making kitchen knives, so they aren't mainstream. However, because Blade is so big you'll see more there. I'm going to Blade but won't have any kitchen knives on the table. I can talk about them if you like! 

Won't be the same without Rader! Don't know if that's good or bad!!!

I will be creating more this summer and fall since Martell sold my first one. Come on over and talk.

David


----------



## Michael Rader

Ha ha. A good thing, definitely a good thing.
-m


----------



## ConnieChen

Hi all, where has the best knives show?


----------



## Michael Rader

(this thread started before Blade 2011) 

I plan to be at Blade 2012 and should have a large number of kitchen knives as well as a nice damascus sword or two.

-M


----------



## zitangy

That does sound exciting! got to look up the dates for the show then . IF there is a forum meet-up that wld be great.

Rgds
~DL


----------



## oivind_dahle

I wish you the best Michael 
More kitchenknifemakers makes more attention to these knives


----------



## Eamon Burke

Blade is building up more kitchen momentum.

But from what I've heard, "worthwhile" and "knife show" are antonyms.


----------



## AlexVadzum

When is the next show?
Thx.


----------



## Mike Davis

Maybe we should organize a kitchen knife show? I think a centralized location and it could be a pretty sweet thing....Just saying


----------



## mr drinky

That is not a bad idea. Blend it into the ECG for the next couple of years and see where it goes. 

k.


----------



## Diamond G

living in Arkansas, and not being a full time maker, I have thought about checking into getting a booth at the Arkansas Food Shows. There is one in Little Rock and one in Ft. Smith. Question for all you Food Folks. Are food shows the venue for higher end kitchen cutlery? 

Thanks and God Bless
Mike


----------



## WildBoar

The one I was just at in DC had 3 knive vendor/ manufacturer booths. Traffic was ~25,000 people over 2 days. I'm not sure how much business they atually did, but they got their brand out there in front of quite a few people.


----------

